# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Fujitsu] Άνταλακτικα για κλιματιστικό.

## pkdaras

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, θέλω τη βοήθεια σας για επιλογή σωστών ανταλλακτικών μια και δεν μπορώ να βρω τα ίδια!
Έχω ένα κλιματιστικό Fujitsu.
Λόγω υπέρτασης ή πτώσεως τάσης.
Έκαψε μάλλον βαρίστορ.
Αλλά παράλληλα επειδή ήταν δίπλα έκαψε και δύο πυκνωτές.
Παραθέτω φωτό.IMG_20200614_180757.jpgIMG_20200622_192404.jpg

----------


## klik

Κανε ενα σχεδιάγραμμα των συνδεσεων της πλακετας ή βγαλε καθαρες φωτο πανω κατω. Ο κοκκινος δεν εχει πια ενδειξεις;

----------


## klik

Το σχεδιο που ανεβασες στο ηλεκτρονικά.gr ειναι το σωστο; το c104 ειναι 100nf τυπου x2 και τασης μεγαλυτερης απο την ταση τροφοδοσιας πχ 270v για μονοφασικο

----------


## pkdaras

Ναι ακριβώς έτσι είναι.
Πυκνωτής cl21 104 630
Varistor tnr 10v470k
Πυκνωτής 0.1mf 275v

----------


## pkdaras

Το θέμα είναι πως δεν μπορώ να βρω ανταλλακτικά.
Επίσης είχαμε υπέρταση στο δίκτυο, αν αλλάξω ανταλλακτικά θα είναι εντάξει ή πρέπει να κοιτάξω και κάτι άλλο?
Πχ πυκνωτή λειτουργίας???

----------


## pkdaras

IMG_20200614_181806.jpgIMG_20200614_181919.jpgIMG_20200614_183849.jpgIMG_20200614_181806.jpgIMG_20200612_142001.jpg

----------


## klik

Τα πυκνωτακια αυτα βρίσκονται πολυ ευκολα. Ειναι γενικης χρησης. Δεν ξερουμε αν καηκε κατι αλλο. Κανονικα αλλαζεις τα καμενα και ξεκινας με λαμπα πυρακτωσεως σε σειρα (για προστασια απο πιθανο βραχυκύκλωμα που προκληθηκε λογω της υπερτασης), να ελεγξεις το standby τροφοδοτικό (7πιν ic)

----------


## pkdaras

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Την λάμπα μπορώ να την βάλω στις επαφές της ασφάλειας?
Επίσης παραγγέλνω τους πυκνωτές, ο cl21 είναι 104κ 630volt?

----------


## klik

Μπορεις να βαλεις τη λαμπα στην ασφαλεια αλλα γιατι οχι στο καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας;

O κοκκινος ειναι metallized polyester film 100nF, 630 ν

----------


## pkdaras

Ο μπλε είναι 100nf 275volt
Το Varistor 10v470k άρα 10 βολτ?
Και ο κόκκινος αν δεις τη φωτό γράφει 104k 630s άρα 104k 630voot?

----------


## pkdaras

Βρήκα αυτούς: Screenshot_2020-06-24-11-58-37-676_com.android.chrome.jpgScreenshot_2020-06-24-11-56-35-355_com.android.chrome.jpg
Επίσης το Varistor τι τιμές έχει?

----------


## pkdaras

Screenshot_2020-06-24-12-08-54-091_com.android.chrome.jpg
Η αυτόν?

----------


## pkdaras

Screenshot_2020-06-24-12-27-56-275_com.android.chrome.jpg
Λογικά αυτός πρέπει να είναι ο σωστός!
Screenshot_2020-06-24-12-27-45-944_com.android.chrome.jpg
Και ο μπλε αυτός!
IMG_20200624_133453.jpg
Το βαρίστορ είναι αυτό αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω.IMG_20200624_210605.jpg
Αυτός είναι οκ?

----------


## klik

Τον MKP να παρεις στα 630V. Στον μπλέ να αναγράφετε οπωσδήποτε το Χ2. 
Με το varistor υπάρχει θέμα, είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι 10V470K? Αυτό είναι για 37V και act στα 47V.

----------


## pkdaras

10v471k
Tnr
Π―Ρ 4QTNR10V471K-10V471K-TNR15G471K-15G471K-TNR14V271K-14V271K-TNR9V471K-9V471K-TNR23G681K-23G681K-20V.jpg
Αυτό είναι αλλά κάτω γράφει 4Q όχι 1G.
Ο μπλε είναι αυτός
IMG_20200624_185301.jpg
Και το βαρίστορ είναι αυτό.
IMG_20200624_185116.jpg

----------


## klik

Το 470 αντέχει το ένα δέκατο της τάσης που αντέχει το 471! :Lol:  Θα είχες μεγάλο μπαμ αν το έβαζες.
Να πάρεις το 10V471 που βρήκες.

----------


## pkdaras

Χαχα θα είχε πλάκα!
IMG_20200625_070944.jpg
Νομίζω ότι αυτός είναι σωστός!IMG_20200625_071146.jpg
IMG_20200625_071556.jpgIMG_20200625_073122.jpg
IMG_20200625_072547.jpg
Με αυτά νομίζω θα είναι εντάξει!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σου!

----------


## pkdaras

Παιδιά τα άλλαξα όλα!
Τώρα όμως δεν έχω καθόλου ρεύμα!
Λογικά πρέπει να φταίει το ρελέ?IMG_20200703_150627.jpg
Μπορώ να το ελέγξω?

----------


## klik

Αμελητέες οι πιθανότητες να φτεει το ρελε. Μπορεις να δςθς αν παίρνει ταση ενεργοποίησης

----------


## pkdaras

Στη σύνδεση του καλωδίου με την πλακέτα δεν έχει καθόλου ρεύμα!
IMG_20200703_152522.jpg

----------


## pkdaras

Αν γεφυρώσει το ρελέ και δώσω ρεύμα παρακάμπτοντας το ρελέ θα δουλέψει το σύστημα για να δω αν η πλακέτα είναι εντάξει?

----------


## pkdaras

Που βρίσκεται το τροφοδοτικό standby? Μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να είναι αφού δεν έχω standby!!!

----------


## klik

> ... να ελεγξεις το standby τροφοδοτικό (7πιν ic)


Ενα 7πινο υπαρχει στις φωτο

----------


## klik

> Στη σύνδεση του καλωδίου με την πλακέτα δεν έχει καθόλου ρεύμα!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47587


230v εχεις; η γεφυρα ανορθωσης εχει 230v ac? Βγαζει 310ν dc?

----------


## pkdaras

IMG_20200704_141927.jpg
Αν βοηθάει σε κάτι!

----------

